# Tschechien Urlaub + Angeln



## damdam05 (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wir (meine Frau und ich:l) waren letztes Jahr Urlaub machen in Tschechien (Vrchlabi). :vik:

In diesem Jahr wollen wir wahrscheinlich wieder zum campen nach Tschchien.#6

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man in Tschechien gut Urlaub/campen kann und zustätzlich 
gut angeln kann?#4

Kann mir einen Campingplatz mit See vorstellen an dem man angeln darf oder vielleicht noch besser ein Hausboot am See?!

Der Ort sollte nicht zu abgelegen liegen, so dass man noch gemeinsam (ausser angeln) etwas unternehmen kann. 

Bitte um Unterstützung... 

Gruß damdam


----------



## Ben_koeln (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tschechien Urlaub + Angeln*

Moin,

es gibt am Lipnostausee einen Campingplatz, der direkt am Wasser liegt. Dort kann man auch ein Boot mieten. 

Der Ort am Stausee heiß Horni Plana.

Besten Gruß

ben


----------



## Lausitzerangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tschechien Urlaub + Angeln*

http://www.angelreisen-k-n.de/contents/czech_republic/orlik/3011a/main.html

oder die Hauptseite

http://www.angelreisen-k-n.de/angelreisen.html

Wir fahren da dieses Jahr auch eine Woche hin im Juli

Mfg Juri


----------



## Bummel (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tschechien Urlaub + Angeln*

Hi Ben. Hab ne frage, hoffentlich kannst du mir helfen. Weisst du zufällig, wie viel ein angelschein für 2 tage in der tschechei kostet? schonmal danke im vorraus. Gruß Bummel


----------



## mukel (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tschechien Urlaub + Angeln*

Hallo falls noch aktuell.

Am Lipno kosten zwei Tage 33€


Gruß


----------



## Kegelfisch (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Tschechien Urlaub + Angeln*

Hei Damdam
Gib mal in die Suche "Angeln in Tschechien" oder Orlik ein . Uwe


----------



## Silberwolf (14. August 2008)

*AW: Tschechien Urlaub + Angeln*

Hallo
Eine 2 Tageskarte kostet in Westböhmen 26.-€ je nach Wechselkurs
Dazu muß man aber eine Jahreslizenz erwerben, die ich hier aber schon mit eingerechnet habe.
Befischt werden dürfen damit alle registriete Verbandsgewässer wo der Schein und die Lizenz überall gültig ist


----------



## 2013 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Tschechien Urlaub + Angeln*

Hallo ich bin hier neu aber ich mache jedes Jahr Urlaub im CZ in verschiedene orte schon seit 6 Jahre und das für 3 Wochen .
Angel schein kostet da für 1 tag 8 Euro und Woche 20 Euro und Monat 38 Euro 
Ich hoffe das ich jemand helfen konnte MFG


----------

